# Echo fuel grommet: 3 holes/two lines?



## Holden Beachbum (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys. I'm new to the forum, so I really appreciate you being here! Who knew that such a forum existed?

I've got a problem with an otherwise flawless Echo SRM 2200 weed whacker/brush cutter. I use it as a dedicated brush cutter, with the optional attachment that is basically a small circular saw powered by the whacker motor.

My problem is this: I've got a leak at the fuel tank grommet, where I have three holes in the circular black grommet but only two plastic tubes through the grommet itself. The third hole is unoccupied, and that's where the fuel is coming out as I'm working. I'm wondering if I pulled off a third pipe while working in tight quarters cutting a briar patch overgrown with grapevine.

I do have the rebuild kit here, with a new grommet (3 holes) but only two plastic fuel pipes. It seems to me that I'm just going to have the same problem when I put it in, and there is NO information in the rebuild kit or in the owner's manual on what is supposed to go through the third hole. Can anyone tell me if this is supposed to be an unoccupied third (empty) vent hole, or if something is missing here? I'd really like to avoid setting myself on fire when I'm out working.

Thanks very much in advance for answering my very stupid question!


----------



## Holden Beachbum (Jun 26, 2010)

Okay...I've done some more research. Apparently I've lost the fuel vent pipe and the vent itself. I found it in a kit at the Farmer's Exchange that isn't marked for my model trimmer, but the included parts are the same. I've ordered, and I have to imagine that it's not a big deal to install. Thanks anyway!


----------



## RaeRae (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for asking (and answering) the question. I'm about to install a grommet on my Echo. I love my Echo and scared to mess it up. I can't afford to take it somewhere and don't have the option of leaving it at a shop for 2 weeks. I coulnt find any videos or instructions online. I found some good instructions on removing a trimmer's carburetor though (which shouldn't be necessary with this trimmer). Wish me luck. I'm going in blind!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It's not that hard to do, and no you do not need to remove the carburetor to replace fuel tank grommet. I would recommend replacing the fuel lines with the grommet, as they have a tendency to leak if you don't. Just take it slow and be sure that the fuel lines are already installed through the grommet before you insert the grommet in the fuel tank.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## charljere (Aug 25, 2014)

Holden Beachbum said:


> Hey guys. I'm new to the forum, so I really appreciate you being here! Who knew that such a forum existed?
> 
> I've got a problem with an otherwise flawless Echo SRM 2200 weed whacker/brush cutter. I use it as a dedicated brush cutter, with the optional attachment that is basically a small circular saw powered by the whacker motor.
> 
> ...


:tongue:


----------

